# [Kernel] 2.6.28 mes impressions (résolu)

## titoucha

Bonjour, 

depuis que je suis passé au noyau 2.6.28, je trouve que mon système est moins réactif, il me parait plus lent.

Je ne sais si c'est la même chose pour vous, si c'est le cas avez-vous trouvé une parade, sans rétrograder le noyau.

----------

## bivittatus

Ah...? Rien remarqué de tel personnellement. Je dirais même que plus ça va, plus je trouve ma gentoo rapide!!!  :Laughing:  Rien qu'en terme de compilation, je suis à peu près à 10% de gain de temps...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ppg

Ça 2 jours que je tourne sur le 2.6.28 et j'ai rien remarqué de spécial (hormis que j'ai eu enfin le courage d'utiliser la libata).

Je sais pas, au hasard tu as changé un driver, ajouté une option ?

----------

## lmarcini

Idem chez moi : passage au 2.6.28 indolore...

----------

## tarpman

tu n'as pas mis par hasard CONFIG_CGROUPS ou sembable dans ton noyau?  pour moi même que les autres, rien d'extraordinaire...

----------

## titoucha

 *tarpman wrote:*   

> tu n'as pas mis par hasard CONFIG_CGROUPS ou sembable dans ton noyau?  pour moi même que les autres, rien d'extraordinaire...

 

Oui j'ai le GROUP-SCHEDULE configurer je change ça et je teste.

Edit: C'était bien cette option du noyau qui me créait des ralentissements tout est revenu dans l'ordre, merci @tarpman

----------

## titoucha

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Ah...? Rien remarqué de tel personnellement. Je dirais même que plus ça va, plus je trouve ma gentoo rapide!!!  Rien qu'en terme de compilation, je suis à peu près à 10% de gain de temps... 

 

En parlant de rapidité, je me suis offert un SSD et j'ai mis le système dessus, je ne reconnais plus mon ordinateur tout va tellement plus vite, le plus impressionnant c'est le démarrage il est 3 à 4 fois plus rapide.

----------

## bivittatus

Clair que si tu vires tout ce qui est mécanique, ça ne peut qu'accélérer le mouvement!  :Laughing: 

J'avoue que ce qui me rebute concernant le SSD, c'est encore le prix. J'y ai pourtant pensé à un moment en lieu et place de changer de PC...........  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## titoucha

Les SSD de faible capacité (une trentaine de mégas) sont assez abordables, sa va juste pour mettre un système, par contre ceux de capacité plus élevé sont encore hors de prix.

Par contre je ne m'attendais pas à un changement aussi radical concernant la fluidité du système.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  (une trentaine de mégas)

 

Super ! Juste assez pour mettre Ms-DOS et Borland C++ Builder 2 (mon pôpa avait 20 Mo à l'époque, j'ai du installer un compresseur de disque pour pouvoir incruster ce "gros" logiciel sur son 286  :Wink: )

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## titoucha

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*    (une trentaine de mégas) 
> 
> Super ! Juste assez pour mettre Ms-DOS et Borland C++ Builder 2 (mon pôpa avait 20 Mo à l'époque, j'ai du installer un compresseur de disque pour pouvoir incruster ce "gros" logiciel sur son 286 )

 

Par contre un système linux est à l'aise là dessus.

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre un système linux est à l'aise là dessus.

 

oui mais lequel? surement pas une Gentoo complète

----------

## xaviermiller

Ouais, à part un DamnSmallLinux, je ne vois pas trop : 30 Mb, c'est juste le kernel, le shell et peut-être un serveur quelconque (mais pour quel contenu ?)

----------

## brubru

http://www.slitaz.org/ ? l'iso fait 30Mo tout juste, mais l'image est lzma-isé  :Smile: .

C'est minimaliste mais bien foutu et récent.

Sinon peut-être l'idée est-elle de mettre que la racine sur le SSD et /var, /usr... sur le dur.

chez moi :

```

sudo du -shc bin lib etc sbin boot

80M   total

```

ça doit permettre de booster les premiers secondes du démarrage...

Mais bon ça doit pas être bien utile, car il faut charger toute la partie graphique (thèmes, icônes en couleurs vraies...) de toute façon. Ah le bon vieux temps des icônes 16 couleurs et du fond d'écran monochrome   :Laughing: .

Enfin, pour le prix des SSD de faibles capacité, il y a aussi la solution adaptateur IDE-Compact-Flash + carte CF. Une petite recherche rapide me donne l'adaptateur à 15 euros (30 pour le sata) et les cartes flash 4Go à 10 euros

----------

## guilc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Ouais, à part un DamnSmallLinux, je ne vois pas trop : 30 Mb, c'est juste le kernel, le shell et peut-être un serveur quelconque (mais pour quel contenu ?)

 

[HS]

Bah 30Mo c'est large : c'est la taille de la debian (ultra-custom, OK) qu'on avait sur notre robot pour la coupe E=M6 (mini disque IDE flash d'il y a quelques années), y compris le soft d'IA et vision artificielle qu'on lui avait codé  :Smile: 

Ahhhh, nostalgie, le bon vieux temps de l'école d'ingé  :Laughing: 

[/HS]

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de me rendre compte que je me suis trompé dans les unités c'est 30Go qu'il fallait lire et pas des mégas.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## dapsaille

On avait pas relevé heureusement que tu le signales ^^

 Perso les ssd ... j'ai échangé mes 4 raptors contre 4 ssd et en raid 0 ... ca poutre méchemment ..

 Par contre .. manque le gratgrat caractéristique des disques .. ca surprend vraiment..

 et un find / est impresionnant

----------

## El_Goretto

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> On avait pas relevé heureusement que tu le signales ^^
> 
> Perso les ssd ... j'ai échangé mes 4 raptors contre 4 ssd et en raid 0 ... ca poutre méchemment ..

 

Mais genre, on t'arrête plus toi   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> On avait pas relevé heureusement que tu le signales ^^
> 
>  Perso les ssd ... j'ai échangé mes 4 raptors contre 4 ssd et en raid 0 ... ca poutre méchemment ..
> 
>  Par contre .. manque le gratgrat caractéristique des disques .. ca surprend vraiment..
> ...

 

Tu as pris quelle capacité?

So doit roxer les ours ton raid.

----------

## dapsaille

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   On avait pas relevé heureusement que tu le signales ^^
> 
> Perso les ssd ... j'ai échangé mes 4 raptors contre 4 ssd et en raid 0 ... ca poutre méchemment .. 
> 
> Mais genre, on t'arrête plus toi  

 

 Bah à toi de jouer maintenant ^^

 Les ssd ce sont des petits, des 30 mo ^^

----------

## titoucha

Là je sens que tu me cherche   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## guilc

dapsaille : et tu as confiance dans tes SSD ?

Parce que quand je vois toutes les histoires qui trainent à propos de l'utilisation des SSD en MTD, ou les problèmes des FTL pour émuler un comportement de disque mécanique pondus sur les SSD (tout ça pour ne pas avoir à recoder des nouveaux allocateur spécifiques aux disques flash au niveau du FS le plus répandu) , perso, ça me donne encore l'impression d'un système pas encore mature :/

----------

## kwenspc

je me posais la même question. Apparament les FS dédiés sont pas encore hyper au point (LogFS, UBIFS, ...) ou alors pour une utilisation autre (genre flash rom de quelques mo, plutôt qu'une grosse flash de SSD etc...). UBIFS semble assez avancé m'enfin c'est du lourd (du très lourd même) puisque ça refait pas mal la roue.

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut titoucha,

Alors t'avais pas gardé l'info ? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-675590-highlight-avertissement.html

lol...  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Tu sais les problèmes de mémoire ne s'arrangent pas avec l'âge.  :Laughing: 

----------

